# The boy done good - my sons first proper offroad adventure



## SpareSprocket (11 Nov 2012)

Although my seven year old son has ridden offroad on canal towpths and some forest roads before, we've been working towards introducing him proper singletrack.

A trip to Afan Argoed near Port Talbot in the summer and a trip around the newly opened Rookie cycling trail there got him fairly excited but with the exception of one or two very short stretches, it's all double track.

Today though we headed over to Garwnant Forest near Merthyr Tydfil and discovered a very under-used but excellent mini-MTB course.

It's built on the side of a hill just up from the car park but we had it all to ourselves so he rode round and round rapidly gaining confidence. There are two short trails which share one climb but divide at the top. The green trail offers a fairly easy descent whilst the blue is steeper. Both have berms, doubles and some off camber sections. And they are both 100% singletrack.

If you've got a little one, live in the area and want to introduce them to proper singletrack, it's highly recommended !


----------



## macbikes (23 Nov 2012)

Looks cool. Shame we are too far away - my 6 year old would love it. Wish there was more stuff like that around.


----------



## Kins (26 Nov 2012)

As you seem to be round my way, a good place to ride is Banwen nr Glynneath where they hold the Dusk till Dawn motorcycle event. It really is made for motocross who hold various events there, and also a rally car circuit but the wood rides are excellent single track that stretches for miles! I walk the dogs up there fairly regularly and most of the time you never see another person. Other days its full of motorcrossers or the BMW Paris-Dakar bikes having a lesson.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=51.766432,-3.655082&hl=en&num=1&t=h&z=16


----------



## SpareSprocket (27 Nov 2012)

Thanks for that Kins - I'll take a look when I'm over that way next. Many moons ago I did look at the Celtic Energy site over that way with a view to building a mountain bike trail on their land. Sadly nothing came of it.

Pretty sure I saw the place you're talking about on the Charlie Boorman / Ewan McGregor series where they road around the world on motorbikes. They went there for training I think.


----------



## Kins (27 Nov 2012)

Yep, thats the place.


SpareSprocket said:


> Pretty sure I saw the place you're talking about on the Charlie Boorman / Ewan McGregor series where they road around the world on motorbikes. They went there for training I think.


 
Yep, I think it was.


----------

